# WHY??? No more Black Talons



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

I am just wondering why they are no longer produced. I have one box of the 9mm left and would really like more. So if anyone can shed some light on this matter I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

For no other reason than bad publicity. 

Would you want to sell something that was nicknamed "cop killer"?


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

So because it is such a good personal defense round they stopped making them. Who tagged them with "Cop Killer"? I want to renickname them to "BG Killer".


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Talon


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> I am just wondering why they are no longer produced. I have one box of the 9mm left and would really like more. So if anyone can shed some light on this matter I would greatly appreciate it.


The bullet that was the Black Talon is still available, It was just pulled of the market for a few years because of the bad publicity. You can buy it today under this name. Winchester Ranger SXT. http://www.allsafedefense.com/Special_Pages/BulletTest.htm The provided link is to an article that talks about them.
Most articles on this ammo will tell you that they are sold to LEO only or are marketed to LEO, but they are available to the civi market.
CheaperThanDirt has 40SW in stock http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/AMM369-5.html and there are a few stores here in the St.Louis area that sell the 9mm. You just have to be fortunate to find them.
If you can not find the Ranger SXT(Black Talon) Consider the Corbon http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/36712-5.html which they are also out of stock in 9mm.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

OUTSTANDING.....Ranger SXT Guess what I am going looking for now.:smt033

Thanks a lot guys. This place totally rocks:smt1099:smt023


----------

